# contact info help



## seadams (Oct 14, 2011)

I am new to the dx, but very familier with the d1. after rooting the dx I was using TB to freeze/uninstall some of the bloat/blur crap. While doing so I now have no contact info, the names are all in the contact list, but when i select one it just goes back to the homescreem.

Scott


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you freeze yahoo or corporate contacts? That will cause that problem.


----------



## seadams (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I might have deleted them, because I don't see them. Any way to get them back? And Why would anything yahoo have anything to do with it? just wondering

Scott


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have a backup before you uninstalled said programs?


----------



## seadams (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope, stupid me forget to do that.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

seadams said:


> Nope, stupid me forget to do that.


Im sure there are complicated ways to get those programs back, but I would SBF to save the time, it will restore all of the default programs.


----------



## seadams (Oct 14, 2011)

Will a factory reset work?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

seadams said:


> Will a factory reset work?


i suppose you could try, but either way your data is getting wiped. But before you attempt anything try to get a hold of a Moderator and see what they could do to help you. There may be a simpler way to restore those programs that I'm not aware about.


----------



## seadams (Oct 14, 2011)

I will do that thanx. I guess i could just flash a rom, that should thae care of it.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

seadams said:


> I will do that thanx. I guess i could just flash a rom, that should thae care of it.


Yep it should.


----------

